# Refreshed My Salt Lick This Morning



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went down and refreshed my Salt Lick.

They are still working it










Got the Ingredients.Dig it all out pour this in.


















Cover with the dirt you dug out,pack it down,pour couple Buckets of water on to activate it,your done for another 6 months.Then Freshen it the same.










Here is our Stand over looking it.There is Rubs and sign of browsing all around it.









big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I'll have to give that one a try. Them deer don't fart bubbles do they?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oldcountryboy said:


> I'll have to give that one a try. Them deer don't fart bubbles do they?


Not that I know.Its kind of hard to find the A&H Washing Soda in some places.But Deer Love it.

big rockpile


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> Not that I know.Its kind of hard to find the A&H Washing Soda in some places.But Deer Love it.
> 
> big rockpile


 I've tried to find it and haven't yet. Do the stores keep it where regular washing powder is kept or where the rock salt is kept? Eddie


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> I've tried to find it and haven't yet. Do the stores keep it where regular washing powder is kept or where the rock salt is kept? Eddie



I found it back with the I should say Washing Additives like Borax,blueing such as that.But I know Super Walmart didn't have it.

big rockpile


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I get the soda at Krogers.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks, RP.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

big rockpile, thanks for sharing that again. I know you posted it last year, but could not remember what the goodies were.

Seems like it is alot like deer cane that they get big dollars for in the sports stores.....

Prolly works just as good.

brownegg


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Rockpile thanks for the tip...Bought my washing soda and salt today and will apply to the woods tomorrow.....Just one question? Have you ever just mixed baking soda and cattle salt?....TJ


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

topside1 said:


> Rockpile thanks for the tip...Bought my washing soda and salt today and will apply to the woods tomorrow.....Just one question? Have you ever just mixed baking soda and cattle salt?....TJ


No all my Buddies say to use the Washing Soda.I'm not wanting to change something that works.

Oh I foregot to add you need to put it where it will stay on the moist side most of the time.We've had record rain and this hole has been full of water most of the Summer.Plus I have it where Deer normally are around it just brings more in on a regular basis.

big rockpile


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Rock, I'm on it...TJ


----------



## bbkaren (Oct 28, 2008)

Just wanted to mention that I think I saw somewhere that washing soda is actually sodium carbonate which is available in bulk at pool supply stores (probably pretty cheap this time of year too).


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey RP, is it still going? This works folks, the key is follow his instructions. Instant deer magnet.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

What happened? no pic's?


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

What is this magical formula? Pictures are not showing!!


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I want to see too!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

looks like bowdonkey revived the thread BRP prob cleaned out his photo bucket account since orig posted this and the thread resurection.


----------

